# Texas City Dike



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally got a chance to wet my line with my boys Saturday and had a blast.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunday not Saturday. Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are some hefty fish. Congratulations!


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sixto713 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot one pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like the same fish


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

That is a nice fish.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

carryyourbooks said:


> Looks like the same fish


Least there wasn't a tag on it. Nice red btw..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Taggin size looks like


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

We released them. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

How many did yall catch?


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

BBCAT said:


> How many did yall catch?


3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sixto713 said:


> 3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mmmmmmm ok:work:


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

hurricane matt said:


> mmmmmmm ok:work:


Maybe they only took a pic with the one fish and didn't with the other two? You don't have to take a picture of every fish you catch to prove to the internet community that you really caught them, lol.

Looks like a nice trip, with nice fish and quality time with his sons.


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brian Castille said:


> Maybe they only took a pic with the one fish and didn't with the other two? You don't have to take a picture of every fish you catch to prove to the internet community that you really caught them, lol.
> 
> Looks like a nice trip, with nice fish and quality time with his sons.


Thanks and real quality time. Thanks Brian.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

